# Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Foris,

meine Teicherweiterung schreitet langsam voran, die Grube ist ausgehoben :beten. Aber: Die Teichwände sind nicht ganz glatt . Es sind immer mal wieder dicke Steine im Boden, so dass ich auch nicht unendlich viel abgraben kann. Wie eben müssen die Teichwände sein? Mit was kann ich ausgleichen? Trasszement? Beton? Oder ist das übertrieben? Der Boden ist oben etwas sandig, nach unten lehmig. 
Ich verlege Vlies 900, Folie und Ufermatte von NG.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Servus Anne

Zeig mal


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Digicat,

das habe ich mir gedacht. Gehe gleich mal zur Baustelle. 

Bis später!


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Servus Anne

Du kennst mich doch  stehe halt auf Bilder 

Scherz beiseite ....

Falls richtige "spitzige", große Steine aus der Wand gucken ... die würde ich entfernen .... das Loch das sich ergibt (kommt auf die Tiefe an) kannst mit Montageschaum verfüllen und dann mit einem scharfen Messer beschneiden ....

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß Christine (Blumenelse) das bei Ihrem Teich so gemacht hat ... 

Dein Vlies ist von der besten Sorte/Güte, daß du auf kleinere "Spitzen" nimmer achten mußt


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Helmut,

hier die versprochenen Bilder:

Hoffentlich kann man die unebenen Wänder erkennen. Geplant ist eine Erweiterung des alten Teichleins. Die Fische werden größer, brauchen Platz! Ich will die neue Folie in einem vom neuen Teich in den alten Teich legen und die Wand auf der einen Seite, Beton!, einreißen.  Deswegen auch die etwas komische Form der Tiefzone...

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Hilfe! Weitere Tipps werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Servus Anne

Keine bedenken, vorallem bei deinem 900er NG-Vlies ... Vließ drüber ... und paßt schon 

Wäre froh so eine Wand bzw. Boden zu haben .....


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Helmut,

Mensch, da bin ich aber erleichtert!  Ich mache mir meistens zu viele Gedanken...Danke für Deine Meinung.

Dann wird heute vermessen und Material bestellt!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo


eine so zerklüftete Teichgestaltung 

macht beim Reinlegen der 2 dimensionalen Teichfolie in Dein 3 dimensionales Loch bestimmt Schwierigkeiten die weit über die o.g. Ängste hinausgehen könnten 

auch hätte ich Angst ...
dass durch Frostgare oder Durchfeuchtung die steilen Ränder irgend wann beim Betreten hinter der Folie einbrechen könnten

im schlimmsten Fall incl. Terasse 

mfG


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Servus Karsten

Welchen "Roh-Teich" meinst jetzt 

Falls du meinen meinst ... es fehlen noch die betonierten "Substrat-Abrutschsicherungen" an den Stufen


----------



## Eugen (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

@ Anne und Helmut

das "Reinlegen" der Folie wird bei beiden Teichen nicht ganz "ohne" sein.
Drum habe ich auch bei meinen Teichen die Struktur immer erst nach der Folie aufgebaut.

Aber das ist halt meine "Teichphilosophie"; und die muß nicht unbedingt die richtige sein.
Einfacher ist das Verlegen von Folie und Vlies schon.
Und das anschließende Modellieren mit Steinen,Substrat uam. macht mehr Spaß und ergibt mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Helmut,

er meint wohl meine Grube. . Deine ist doch perfekt! Pflanzstufen wie aus dem Bilderbuch.

Hallo Karsten,

leider ging es bei mir nicht anders. Ich wollte eine gewisse Tiefe erreichen und hatte nicht sehr viel Platz, also ging´s steil bergab.  Ich hoffe, es hält:beten.

Der Rand ist jedoch noch nicht fertig, wird noch abgegraben. Ja, er soll bis zur Terrasse gehen. Um beide Teiche, alter + neuer, werden Platten verlegt. Die Terrasse ist betoniert. Da dürfte nichts passieren. Natürlich muss ich aufpassen, dass das Wasser nicht Richtung Terrasse läuft.

Strömungstechnisch ist der Teich auch nicht ideal, weiß ich. Die Alternative hätte so ausgesehen, dass der alte Betonteich komplett entfernt wird. Das war mir zu viel. Er ist 27 cm breit betoniert...Also werde ich mir eine Pumpe mit Satelliten kaufen. Das müsste gehen. Der Durchbruch wird in ca. 60 cm Tiefe gemacht.


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Eugen,

ja, da wirst Du Recht haben. Das Verlegen wird schwierig werden. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Es ging leider nicht anders. Mein Grundstück ist einfach zu klein. Die Hunde brauchen noch Platz zum balgen, also musste der Teich kleiner ausfallen. 

Wenn es soweit ist, berichte ich.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Anne,

mit der Folie wirst Du Dich schwer tun, das ist amtlich. Etwas leichter läßt sich EPDM-Folie verlegen. Kostet bissel mehr, lohnt sich aber. Das Problem, was ich auch sehe, ist, dass Du durch die sehr steilen Wände wenig Möglichkeiten für Pflanzen hast.


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo

wenn Du Mut für einen Test hast mach doch mal jetzt nach dem Regen ein paar Schlusssprünge direkt auf dem Rand .

wenns hält 

wenn nicht ...........

sparst Du Dir viel Ärger

mfG


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Ellen,

danke für den Tipp. Ich lasse es mir durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Karsten,

da der Rand ja eh noch nicht entgültig ist, probiere ich es aus. Der Rand muss noch genau vermessen und nochmals abgestochen werden, da sich beim ausgraben die Maße nicht einhalten ließen (Steine etc.). Wenns bricht habe ich so oder so ein Problem . Wir werden sehen. Melde mich später nochmal. Danke jedenfalls für den Vorschlag. Besser vorher als nachher, wenn das Wasser drin ist.


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hals und Beinbruch !


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Karsten,

so, hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehen. Bin um den ganzen Teich und habe Sprünge gemacht. Die Nachbarschaft hält mich wohl für komplett verrückt...

Ergebnis der Hüpferei: Die linke Seite ist nicht ganz fest. In dem Randbereich hat der Minibagger gearbeitet. Davon ist der Rand wohl aufgelockert worden. Ich werde weiter abgraben und auch die inneren "Schluchten" am Wochenenden entschärfen. 

Materialbestellung ist erst mal verschoben. Erst muss die Teichgrube fertig sein.

Nochmals danke! Bin für Anregungen immer offen!


----------



## Boxerfan (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hei Anne, wenn Du abgraben mußt, dann nehme in dem nicht stehenden Bodenbereich eine Böschung von 45 Grad. Ansonsten bekommst Du den Böschungsrand nicht zum halten. (Erfahrungswert aus dem Tiefbau.).
Bei steilen Wänden mußr Du sonst einen Verbau machen(Balken einschlagen, die müßen aber zu 1/3 im Boden sein und mindestens 8x 10 cm sein)
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Dietmar,

45 Grad bekomme ich nicht hin. Da der Boden aber nach unten hin lehmig ist, denke ich schon, das es hält. Ich schräge nur noch etwas von oben her ab. Die linke Seite macht mir da mehr Probleme...

Danke jedenfalls.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Anne,
Dein Profil hat eine schöne Stufe für Teichpflanzen, für __ Teichrosen gibt es aber keine ¿ (Ironie).
Das Thema Steine würde ich bei Dir auch ohne NG-Vlies nicht sehen, und zwar aus zwei Gründen: a) die steilen und stabilen Seitenwände, von denen Steine maximal in den "Bogen" zum Grund fallen, wo sie die Folie gewiß nicht überdehnen,
b) kein felsiger Untergrund, oder Möglichkeite, wo Stein auf Stein rutschen kann, und so an einer Stelle die Folie überdehnen würde.
Auf jeden Fall hilft ein untergelegtes Vlies, und schützt die Folie. Da ich keine Erfahrungen hierfür habe, will ich nicht davon abraten, nur von solchen Alternativen wie einer 5-10 cm Sandschicht. Ich bin mal gespannt wie's weitergeht, sieht schon mal interessant aus.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Rolf,

die umlaufende Pflanzstufe ist zwischen 40 und 60 cm tief. In 60 cm wollte ich auch die Seerose stellen. Steht in meinem alten Teich auch dort. Ansonsten kommen nur Wasserpflanzen rein. Siehst Du da ein Problem? Gibt doch die Zwergseerosen. 

Das Vlies kommt rein, polstert gut ab. Ne, Sand war eh nicht geplant. Bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob nicht doch EPDM besser wäre? Na, bis zur Bestellung ist noch ein paar Tage hin. Heute werden weitere Feinarbeiten gemacht.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Servus Anne

Wennst mit dem bestellen noch bis übers Wochenende warten kannst, ich verlege EPDM-Folie am WE in meinem Pflanzenteich ..... werde über die Erfahrung berichten .....

Eugen hat bei seinem "Tochterteich" auch EPDM verlegt und sehr Positiv berichtet


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Moin Anne,

wir haben letztes Jahr den Unterschied EPDM und "normaler" Folie feststellen können. Im Teich liegt EPDM (das Verlegen kannste bei meinen Bildern anschauen) und im Bachlauf liegt 1 mm-Folie und da war das Verlegen der Horror (der Bach windet sich, hat verschiedene Tiefen). Fazit: Viele kniffelige Ecken - unbedingt EPDM !.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, das würde mich sehr interessieren! Das ist echt lieb von Dir. Ich bestelle jetzt eh nicht vor Montag. Muss mich selbst bremsen. Ich habe so im HInterkopf, das bis Ende August die Folie verlegt sein muss. Samstag kommt ein Freund, der mir auch später die Platten verlegt, und hilft mir bei der Randgestaltung. Heute stecke ich nochmals den Rand ab und arbeite im Teich an den "Schluchten". 

Dir viel Erfolg am Wochenende! Übrigens: Ich schaue mir auch gerne Bilder an...


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Ellen,

in meinem alten Teich habe ich Baumarktfolie. Das ist der blanke Horror! Gerade bei meinen rechteckigen Teich. Damals hatte ich mich noch nicht mit den verschiedenen Folien befasst. Inzwischen habe ich viel gelesen und dachte aber, dass die NG-Folie, die grüne, eine ziemlich gute Folie sei. Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Wenn EPDM noch besser ist, nehme ich die auch. Ich möchte nicht in ein paar Jahren nochmal umbauen...

Dir einen schönen Tag und danke für Deine Anregung.


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

EPDM kann ich auch nur empfehlen - zwar schwieriger in der Verklebung, aber besser bei der Verlegung und 100% Langzeit-UV-stabil. Völlig egal ob die Folie 30 Jahre in der Sonne liegt


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hi Heiko,

verkleben?:shock Ich wollte mir eine Folie bei NG nach Maß bestellen. Einfach in einem durch den neuen Teich in den alten Teich verlegen. Bin ich da total auf dem Holzweg? Sind meine Vorstellungen nicht realisierbar?

Das dumme an der Sache ist, das mein Mann leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen kaum mitarbeiten kann und was ich dann nicht selbst kann (bin nicht sooo geschickt), bin ich immer auf Hilfe angewiesen.


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Hi Heiko,
> verkleben?:shock Ich wollte mir eine Folie bei NG nach Maß bestellen. Einfach in einem durch den neuen Teich in den alten Teich verlegen. Bin ich da total auf dem Holzweg? Sind meine Vorstellungen nicht realisierbar?



Gott bewahre - Nein!
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das, wenn man EPDM kleben muss, dann ist dazu etwas mehr Erfahrung und Sorgfalt notwendig als bei PVC.
Kleben ist notwendig wenn man faltenfrei verlegen will, mehrere Becken verbinden muss oder extreme architektonische Gegebenheiten hat. 
Doe vorkonfektionierten Folien nach Maß passen z.B. trotzdem nicht in ein rechteckiges Becken (zumindest nur mit gigantischen Falten).
Solange du mit Falten leben kannst, mußt du auch nicht kleben.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Heiko,

da bin ich schon etwas erleichtert. 

Schritt für Schritt geht es weiter. Wenn´s zu schlimm mit den Falten wird, kann man die aber auch nach innen schlagen und ankleben, was ich aber eigentlich nicht möchte.  In dem alten Becken wird eh von drei Seiten eine Taschenmatte gehängt, da dort sonst keine Pflanzen gesetzt werden können. Dann sind auch die Falten weg. Im neuen Teich werden Ufermatten verlegt, die ja bis zur ersten Stufe gehen. Mit den Falten in den Tiefbereich muss ich dann wohl leben... So ist es mal geplant.


----------



## buddler (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

moin,moin!
also ich hab die wände einfach mit angerührten lehm mit ner maurerkelle glatt gezogen.sah danach eigendlich viel zu schade aus um folie drüber zu legen
ich hab mich dann für 2 mm PE entschieden.das zeug hält ewig und ist völlig uv resistent.mit einem endlosdraht in einer schweißmaschine wurden dann die einzelnen bahnen verschweißt.nachdem das wasser eingelassen wurde,war nicht eine falte mehr zu sehen.da haben die jungs nen sehr guten job geleistet.
hier mal die bilder zur veranschaulichung.
gruß jörg


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*



buddler schrieb:


> ich hab mich dann für 2 mm PE entschieden.das zeug hält ewig und ist völlig uv resistent.



Das stimmt so nicht. Nur EPDM ist dauerhaft UV-resistent. PE ist zwar oft etwas besser als PVC, aber bei weitem nicht dauerhaft UV-resistent. Beide Folien-Typen enthalten Weichmacher der unter UV-Einfluß verloren geht. Dadurch versprödet die Folie und bricht irgendwann.
EPDM ist da völlig anders und benötigt keinen Weichmacher. Die chemische Zusammnensetzung von EPDM verändert sich nicht unter UV-Einfluß.

Die Angabe "UV-Beständig nach DIN 53384" bedeutet nicht, das eine Folie dauerhaft UV-beständig ist (diese Angabe ist sowohl bei PVC als auch bei PE zu finden)!


----------



## buddler (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

das zeug wird für regenrückhaltebecken verbaut.das kann schon einiges ab.
im prinzip versteh ich eh nicht warum immer darauf gepocht wird die ränder ja fein säuberlich mit ufermatten etc. gegen die uv strahlung abzudecken.hab gestern noch nen 22 jahre alten teich nachgearbeitet und da war die folie noch tiptop.
mal nebenbei bemerkt---uv strahlung endet nicht an der wasseroberflächecool.
so müßte die arme folie ja auch unter wasser geschützt werden.
egal.darum gings auch gar nicht bei dem thema.


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*



buddler schrieb:


> das zeug wird für regenrückhaltebecken verbaut.das kann schon einiges ab.


Keine Frage das das was aushält (die anderen Folien allerdings genauso), allerdings kenne ich auch einige spröde Folienränder. Die halten dicht solange du sie nicht biegst oder sonstwie mechanisch belastest.
Ich kenne eine 20 Jahre alte PVC-Folie die mittlerweile über Wasser fast weiß statt schwarz ist und der Rand reißt bei Bewegung sofort ein - der Teich ist aber dicht.
Die Folien werden nur spröde - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



buddler schrieb:


> im prinzip versteh ich eh nicht warum immer darauf gepocht wird die ränder ja fein säuberlich mit ufermatten etc. gegen die uv strahlung abzudecken


Nicht jeder will alle 20 Jahre den Teich neu machen und je nach Lage und Beanspruchung geht das mit der UV-Strahlung schneller oder langsamer. Ein Teich im Schatten ist sicher unkritischer als ein voll besonnter.



buddler schrieb:


> mal nebenbei bemerkt---uv strahlung endet nicht an der wasseroberflächecool.
> so müßte die arme folie ja auch unter wasser geschützt werden..


So ist es. Allerdings wird die Strahlung unter Wasser deutlich schwächer und damit geht die Alterung da deutlich langsamer von statten. Zudem bildet sich im Wasser ohnehin meist eine Algen-Schutzschicht auf der Folie.
In einem Schwimmteich mit blanker Folie ist das kritischer als in einem Naturteich bei dem die Folie ohnehin überall von Pflanzen und Algen verdeckt wird.


----------



## buddler (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

sag mal------hast du langeweile,oder was?
es ging um unebene teichwände


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*



buddler schrieb:


> sag mal------hast du langeweile,oder was?
> es ging um unebene teichwände


Deswegen hast DU auch nichts zu Folien geschrieben


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Anne,

wir haben ja auch unseren Teich gerade neu gemacht und haben EPDM-Folie verwendet.
ich kann nur sagen - nie wieder was anderes! Wir waren so positiv überrascht von der leichten Verlegbarkeit. Klar, mit einem tiefen Loch in der Mitte (wie es bei uns ist) und auslaufen Randzonen gibt es Falten, die sollte man möglichst groß machen (und nicht viele kleine), soweit es möglich ist, aber wir haben ja dann auch die Ufermatte drauf (auch in Flachzonenbereich) und mit ein wenig Spielsand und Steinen die Nahtstellen etc. verdeckt (iwst noch nicht ganz fertig alles), aber ich finde, das sieht toll aus und war ganz leicht!
Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder bestimmte Teilbereiche bebildert sehen möchtest, immer fragen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Maja,
kenne Deinen Teichbau, ich schaue ja öfters bei Dir rein. Dein Teich ist wirklich wunderschön geworden. Wenn es bei mir soweit ist, komme ich vielleicht auf Dein Angebot für weitere Bilder gerne zurück. 
Schon einmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Guten Morgen,

so, Folie ist drin. Was geht es mir jetzt gut!!! Vier Männer, zwei Frauen: In einer Stunde war die EPDM-Folie verlegt. Im Nachhinein bin ich wirklich froh, mich für diese Folie entschieden zu haben. Mit den ganzen Ecken wäre eine "normale" Folie eine Katastrophe geworden. Die Vorarbeit mit dem Vlies 900 war viel aufwändiger....

Falten hat es natürlich gegeben, keine Frage. Damit muss ich leben, das war bei der Form unumgänglich.  Substrat ist drin. Heute Abend wird gepflanzt, altes Teichwasser in den neuen Teich gefült und mit Leitungswasser bzw. Regenwasser aufgefüllt. 

Fische ziehen dann auch ein. Etwas früh. Hoffe, dass es mit dem alten Teichwasser geht. Ist nicht anders möglich. Noch länger will ich sie nicht im Quickpool lassen.

Danke nochmals an alle, die mir mit Ratschlägen zur Seite gestanden haben!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Anne,

soooo einfach kommst Du uns nicht davon. Wir wollen natürlich Bilder sehen. Wenn Du die Fische jetzt schon einsetzt, dann kontrollier die Wasserwerte. Das könnte schief gehen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Ellen,

ganz fertig ist er zwar noch nicht, aber man kann schon einiges erkennen. 

Der alte Teich, rechts, wird erst in ein paar Wochen fertiggestellt. Dort kommen die Taschenmatten rundum an die Wände. Sieht jetzt noch etwas kahl aus. Um den ganzen Teich werden Platten verlegt.

Goldfische sind munter, Nachwuchs auch umgesiedelt. Die alten __ Frösche, 4, sind leider ausgewandert, der Froschnachwuchs, 2, blieben mir treu!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Anne,

das sieht super aus.  Vielleicht lernen wir uns ja doch mal bei einem Saarland-TT kennen, dann schau ich mir das mal live an


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie unebene Teichwände ausgleichen?*

Hallo Ellen,

danke! War auch ganz schön viel Arbeit. Aber wem sage ich das. Kennt hier ja jeder.

Ja, leider hatte ich keine Zeit, um am TT-Saarland teilzunehmen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr!


----------

